
One Line of Code That Changed the Web Forever - ColinWright
http://www.wired.com/insights/2013/10/one-line-of-code-that-changed-the-web-forever/
======
vezzy-fnord
This is just an ad for WebSockets, essentially. No "one line of code"
anywhere.

~~~
ColinWright
I find these articles very confusing. Sometimes there seems to be something
substantial, sometimes not. As someone who has programmed large parallel
machines, large distributed systems, and only dabbled in web programming,
there seems to be a shed-load of stuff out there and no way to figure out
what's real, what's fluff, what's substantial, what's new, and what's just
stuff I already know, re-written and re-named by people who don't know what's
gone before.

Now I know how my parents feel about technology, and I'm finding it hard to
find a way to fight the tsunami of crap to find the nuggets of real
information.

